# Arsenic in energy bars/shots?



## Puzman (Apr 1, 2004)

Just saw this on the news:

TODAY Health - High arsenic levels found in organic foods, baby formula

Bottom line: products made with organic brown rice syrup may have high levels of arsenic. I know from using ClifBars for years that organic brown rice syrup is the number one ingredient. I've emailed ClifBar for their input, will keep you posted.


----------



## lightjunction (May 17, 2011)

Say wha...?? Wow. Thanks for posting. Was just about to open a Clif bar as a matter of fact.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

depends where the arsenic comes from and how high is high.

where I live, certain layers of the local bedrock contain high levels of arsenic. I bet if you grew crops in soils comprised of minerals in that bedrock layer, the crops would have higher than usual arsenic levels.

and from the article, they point out that brown rice in particular pulls up arsenic moreso than other varieties of rice. so that would make sense. the article also mentions that the arsenic limits set by the EPA are for drinking water, not food.

so they're essentially saying that we have absolutely no idea how much arsenic is safe to consume in food.


----------



## net wurker (Sep 13, 2007)

Intrigued by this, I just cut open a Cliff bar to check for arsenic. I didn't find any, but I did find some lace.

It looked old, too.


----------



## ne_dan (Mar 19, 2007)

Box of Clif Bars = $15 for 12 

2 Loafs of Bread 1 Jar Jelly and 1 Jar of PB = More than 12 Sandwiches for under $8

And its Arsenic free


----------



## 245044 (Jun 8, 2004)

Okay, no more Clifbars for me. lol


----------



## Spinnyspinspin (Aug 11, 2011)

Interesting, thanks for the heads up. I love cigarettes but not Clifbars. So obviously the amount of arsenic inside the clifbars isn't enough to give them an enjoyable flavor. Aren't those things made out of tree bark, anyways?


----------



## Delirious (Jun 12, 2011)

No more cliff bars or any other sports bar for that matter for me. I like the idea of PBJ sandwiches since I love PBJ.


----------



## Naturally Aspirated (Aug 17, 2011)

Good thing I've only eaten one Clif bar my whole life. The one I had was pretty disgusting.


----------



## Puzman (Apr 1, 2004)

I contacted the lab at Dartmouth that published the study. Dr. Jackson's reply: "I calculate (from the bars we analysed) that the maximum inorganic arsenic one would consume from a bar is 4 micrograms; I've been comparing this to an adult drinking water at the 10 ppb drinking water limit where one would consume 10 micrograms per liter of water drunk. The levels in cereal/energy bars are comparable to what people are exposed to from eating rice. We did run some Clif bars in this study; they are in the same range as the other rice product containing bars." Bottom line- 2 Clif Bars contain less arsenic than a liter of H20 at the federal limit of 10 ppb (i.e. 10 ug/l).


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Puzman said:


> I contacted the lab at Dartmouth that published the study. Dr. Jackson's reply: "I calculate (from the bars we analysed) that the maximum inorganic arsenic one would consume from a bar is 4 micrograms; I've been comparing this to an adult drinking water at the 10 ppb drinking water limit where one would consume 10 micrograms per liter of water drunk. The levels in cereal/energy bars are comparable to what people are exposed to from eating rice. We did run some Clif bars in this study; they are in the same range as the other rice product containing bars." Bottom line- *2 Clif Bars contain less arsenic than a liter of H20 at the federal limit of 10 ppb (i.e. 10 ug/l)*.


-gasp-

you mean the journalists sensationalized the science results? they would NEVER!


----------



## RedtiresII71 (Apr 11, 2011)

This really isn't especially shocking news, I mean, arsenic is a naturally occurring substance in soil and it's found in all kinds of fruits and vegetables naturally. 

Far more dangerous are the herbicides and pesticides being sprayed all over our food....as well as the chemicals they use to process the food we eat. It's definitely worth a look around to see what some of the watchdog groups are saying about this.  And FWIW, Cliff bars are actually on a lot of people's lists.


----------



## mkandl (Oct 1, 2007)

*Arsenic in Cliff and other sports energy foods*

The levels we are talking about in food and drinking water are NOT naturally occurring. Just like the mercury in the water, it is from the land-water rain runoff washing the arsenic into the creeks and ponds. The source of the mercury and arsenic is mainly from coal fired power plants fallout. In the case of the brown rice syrup, they buy this overseas and from my conversations and emails with Clif and Vega, they do NOT test for arsenic because the FDA does not require them to. They simply state that unless they are compelled to do so they are not changing anything. I was quite surprised, given the fact that long term exposure to low levels of arsenic are EXTREMELY bad for your health. Look up arsenic poisoning on the wiki and read the info on low level, long term exposure.

All Cliff products have the brown rice syrup and I will be tossing what I have and not buying any of their stuff till they change their ways. I work too hard at my health to be paying Clif to poison me.


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

I started eating Larabar's last few weeks, taste decent & a *much* shorter list of ingredients compared to Clif.
Dates, cashews, almonds, unsweetened coconut, lime juice concentrate.


I won't bother to list the clif because it would take too long lol.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

Hey.. They have to counter all the good health we obtain from cycling somehow.


----------



## CycleAddict (Aug 8, 2009)

ne_dan said:


> Box of Clif Bars = $15 for 12
> 
> 2 Loafs of Bread 1 Jar Jelly and 1 Jar of PB = More than 12 Sandwiches for under $8
> 
> And its Arsenic free


Exactly.


----------



## GTscoob (Apr 27, 2009)

Homemade Energy Bars

These were really quick to throw together the other night and taste delicious. Natural ingredients that can be bought in bulk and much cheaper than clif bars. I think I'm sold on making my own energy bars.

He's got some good recipes for DIY gels and drinks as well.


----------



## jtmartino (Jul 31, 2008)

mkandl said:


> The levels we are talking about in food and drinking water are NOT naturally occurring. Just like the mercury in the water, it is from the land-water rain runoff washing the arsenic into the creeks and ponds. In the case of the brown rice syrup, they buy this overseas and from my conversations and emails with Clif and Vega, they do NOT test for arsenic because the FDA does not require them to. They simply state that unless they are compelled to do so they are not changing anything. I was quite surprised, given the fact that long term exposure to low levels of arsenic are EXTREMELY bad for your health. Look up arsenic poisoning on the wiki and read the info on low level, long term exposure.
> 
> All Cliff products have the brown rice syrup and I will be tossing what I have and not buying any of their stuff till they change their ways. I work too hard at my health to be paying Clif to poison me.


Wow, you must really be passionate about Arsenic to come out of lurk-mode after 4.5 years to write your first post. Welcome! :thumbsup:

Hey, at least it's organic arsenic, and not inorganic!

Some of the homemade energy bars and gels talked about in this thread are awesome.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

mkandl said:


> The levels we are talking about in food and drinking water are NOT naturally occurring. Just like the mercury in the water, it is from the land-water rain runoff washing the arsenic into the creeks and ponds. The source of the mercury and arsenic is mainly from coal fired power plants fallout. In the case of the brown rice syrup, they buy this overseas and from my conversations and emails with Clif and Vega, they do NOT test for arsenic because the FDA does not require them to. They simply state that unless they are compelled to do so they are not changing anything. I was quite surprised, given the fact that long term exposure to low levels of arsenic are EXTREMELY bad for your health. Look up arsenic poisoning on the wiki and read the info on low level, long term exposure.
> 
> All Cliff products have the brown rice syrup and I will be tossing what I have and not buying any of their stuff till they change their ways. I work too hard at my health to be paying Clif to poison me.


You must have missed this part:



> 2 Clif Bars contain less arsenic than a liter of H20 at the federal limit of 10 ppb (i.e. 10 ug/l).


over-paranoid much?


----------



## Philbobagginz (Feb 19, 2012)

Damn, I just finished eating a clif bar. I always though they were decent to eat. I guess I'll be tossing the rest of my stash and eating more pbj. Maybe I can get the wifey to make some home made ones...


----------



## GTscoob (Apr 27, 2009)

Philbobagginz said:


> Maybe I can get the wifey to make some home made ones...


Do it yourself while she's cooking dinner. It tooks 10 minutes to measure out the dry ingredients and another 5 to measure out the wet ingredients, then you just mash them together and press into a pan. Toss them in the oven and pull them out 25 minutes later.


----------



## mkandl (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks for the welcome!
I have been a mtn biker for a number of years since quitting MX (too many major injuries)...
It seems strange that compaies buy ingredients from overseas and not test the stuff for all contaminents... It is Clif's tough s... attitude that got me going (and out of lurk mode). I love this sport and should be more involved in thes great discussions on here. Will try to do better.
Anyway, I like the PB&J tip!


----------



## jmmUT (Sep 15, 2008)

Not surprised at all.

Energy bars do after all taste like Old Lace :drumroll:


Thank you, I'll be here all week!


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

jmmorath said:


> Not surprised at all.
> 
> Energy bars do after all taste like Old Lace :drumroll:
> 
> Thank you, I'll be here all week!


Hahaha!


----------



## mkandl (Oct 1, 2007)

Also, should mention that the report specifically mentioned the Shot electrolyte drinks as well and by the looks of my Clif one that I love, unfortunately it appears by the ingredients, it is the one they are talking about.. No more Clif Shot either for me now. So, now to find an electrolyte to use... back to endurolytes most likly. They ingredients look OK in them.


----------



## ProjectDan35 (Jul 19, 2010)

For those of you that don't eat organic, this shouldn't matter to you. The garbage they put in that filler crap you all eat is just as bad, if not worse then a little bit of arsenic you eat before a bike ride.


----------



## BeanMan (Jul 6, 2006)

Dose makes the poison. if you don't understand that concept there really is nothing left.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Arsenic poisoning - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

7. What are the effects of arsenic on human health?

CCA wood and arsenic: toxicological effects of arsenic


----------



## Spinnyspinspin (Aug 11, 2011)

AZ.MTNS said:


> Arsenic poisoning - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 7. What are the effects of arsenic on human health?
> 
> CCA wood and arsenic: toxicological effects of arsenic


Some good light reading in the morning. Thanks, AZ.


----------



## shackleton47 (Mar 15, 2011)

Look up the book "A culture of Fear".I think our society in general is based on this principal driven by the media.Before I go on I'm not saying its BS. but all things the media represent need to be taken in context.
This may seem OT but its not ...we're becoming a very fragile society in many ways.We condition are kids not to strive to be good but to be mediocre..and heaven forbid everybody doesn't get a trophy.Our future leaders...hmmmm?The minute anything happens disasters etc.people wait for others/goverment to bail them out where a little proactiveness would go a long way.People fear crap that will probably never happen but put themselves in harms way everyday by texting while driving,using drivetrough atms late at night in general being oblivious to anything or anyone around them.
Sorry I'll step down off my soapbox and get on point....a couple times a year we get health reports on this or that.Some a genuine some exaggerated because of the content.the word Arsenic gets peoples attention thus airtime...did the media do anything to reveal facts stated above as far as real stats what levels are compared to other products etc...no.Face like stated above people will now avoid brown rice syrup but will they avoid triple quarter pounders(oh yeah..charbroiled food in all its yummyness is a gastric carcinogen!),not to mention all the artery clogging foods,diet sodas and foods etc. What about the increase in brain cancer from cell phones ,obviously that hindered there use.
Its all about real educated decisions,not ones feeding a culture of fear.Speaking of, I need to stock up my bunker and figure out a way to mount a turrent driven 50 cal on my Mukluk for the impending Zombie Apocalypse!!!!Now thats a real fear!!!!!!


----------



## riiz (Jul 8, 2010)

ne_dan said:


> Box of Clif Bars = $15 for 12
> 
> 2 Loafs of Bread 1 Jar Jelly and 1 Jar of PB = More than 12 Sandwiches for under $8
> 
> And its Arsenic free


But if i cram that into my pocket it makes a mess, hehe

I'll save the Pb&J for home, I can afford both options.


----------



## jjaguar (Oct 6, 2011)

I'm not worried, maybe I'm not getting enough arsenic in my diet.


----------



## riiz (Jul 8, 2010)

jjaguar said:


> I'm not worried, maybe I'm not getting enough arsenic in my diet.


+1

I'm not gonna stop eating Clif Bars, just another step towards the the pussification of society.


----------



## bankerboy (Oct 17, 2006)

Who here eats meat? Fish?

Who drinks water? Has a soda once in a while (or lives on it)?

Eats at a restaurant?

Pumps their own gas?

Breathes air?

*YOU ARE POISONING YOURSELVES AND YOU ARE GOING TO DIE!!!!!!* :cryin:

That should help the fear mongering here


----------



## buddhak (Jan 26, 2006)

BeanMan said:


> Dose makes the poison. if you don't understand that concept there really is nothing left.


The man himself...Theophrastus Bombastus :thumbsup:


----------



## jtmartino (Jul 31, 2008)

BeanMan said:


> Dose makes the poison. if you don't understand that concept there really is nothing left.


Awesome. An example of this is that Arsenic is used as a chemotherapy drug. They should definitely give cancer patients Clif Bars :thumbsup:


----------



## jtmartino (Jul 31, 2008)

AZ.MTNS said:


> Arsenic poisoning - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


This wiki gets me going in all the right ways.


----------



## A1an (Jun 3, 2007)




----------



## shackleton47 (Mar 15, 2011)

A1an said:


>


My new screensaver.


----------



## Bad Idea (Jun 14, 2009)

shackleton47 said:


> I need to stock up my bunker and figure out a way to mount a turrent driven 50 cal on my Mukluk for the impending Zombie Apocalypse!!!!


1. What is a turrent?

2. Wouldn't having a 50 cal attached to your foot be a bit awkward?


----------



## electrik (Oct 22, 2009)

Maybe you should worry about diabetes if you're eating that much brown rice syrup?


----------



## Blurr (Dec 7, 2009)

Could it be an attack on the Organic Industry? More than likely


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

I actually found a recipe online for homemade energy bars. I tried it today and they're awesome. Only problem is, they crumble apart pretty easily, so I'm going to try crushing everything up into smaller bits so there's more surface to stick together. 
I let my wife pick the ingredients since she's the organic shopper in the family. I probably had the most organic energy bars in the state today.


----------



## H0WL (Jan 17, 2007)

NYrr496 said:


> I actually found a recipe online for homemade energy bars. I tried it today and they're awesome. Only problem is, they crumble apart pretty easily, so I'm going to try crushing everything up into smaller bits so there's more surface to stick together.
> I let my wife pick the ingredients since she's the organic shopper in the family. I probably had the most organic energy bars in the state today.


Recipe, please?


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

June Bug said:


> Recipe, please?


2 cups rolled oats
2 cups cereal. I used Nature's Path Flax Plus. Corn flakes would be good too. 
1/2 cup each raisins, nuts, choc chips... Whatever you like. I used raisins, almonds and chocolate chips. 
1 cup maple syrup, brown rice syrup...
3/4 cup peanut butter

Heat syrup + peanut butter over medium heat. They'll melt together. combine everything else in a large bowl. stir in the heated PB and syrup. Put the whole thing in a square pan and let cool. Slice into 2" squares.

This was the recipe online. I found that it didn't really stay as a bar. It did taste great and it did absolutely give me energy during my ride. I think if I ran the almonds through a food processor and crushed the cereal, it would have traveled better. I'm also going to try baking it for a short time and see if that helps.

I'll search this again and give credit to the guy who originated this.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

A Recipe for Homemade Energy Bars for Cyclists by Cyclists | Rambling Man | Bicycling.com

This is where it came from.


----------



## GTscoob (Apr 27, 2009)

GTscoob said:


> Homemade Energy Bars
> 
> These were really quick to throw together the other night and taste delicious. Natural ingredients that can be bought in bulk and much cheaper than clif bars. I think I'm sold on making my own energy bars.


NYrr496, you might want to try these as they've got a little more punch in the protein department and get the sugars from the coconuts, raisins, applesauce, dates, and 2 tbs of syrup rather than 16oz of syrup without the good fruits.

My link's energy bars are awesome if you eat them 30-45 minutes before your ride so you start digesting them as you're working out. They're not loaded with all of the simple sugars which allow for pretty instant energy. I'm going to try to make my own shot blocks for that and leave the energy bars nice and wholesome.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

GTscoob said:


> NYrr496, you might want to try these as they've got a little more punch in the protein department and get the sugars from the coconuts, raisins, applesauce, dates, and 2 tbs of syrup rather than 16oz of syrup without the good fruits.
> 
> My link's energy bars are awesome if you eat them 30-45 minutes before your ride so you start digesting them as you're working out. They're not loaded with all of the simple sugars which allow for pretty instant energy. I'm going to try to make my own shot blocks for that and leave the energy bars nice and wholesome.


I read yours also. It's on the list of ones to try. Thanks for the link. I tried the one I tried first since it was the easiest of the bunch.


----------



## roblee (Sep 26, 2011)

Aw who cares about arsenic? I drink Sailor Jerry`s Rum to wash down cliff bars.


----------



## theHoff (Apr 6, 2012)

Lol I eat brown rice everyday. Did they say anything about Organic Dried Cane Syrup?


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

I think you have more to be concerned about regarding factory farmed meat.

http://www.nytimes.com/2012/04/05/opinion/kristof-arsenic-in-our-chicken.html


----------

